

Why You Should Stop Taking Pictures on Your Phone and Learn to Draw - oulipian
http://www.thebookoflife.org/why-you-should-stop-taking-pictures-on-your-phone-and-learn-to-draw/

======
Pamar
I am considering taking a small plain notebook with me along with either a pen
or a fude pen (self contained ink brush) and try my hand at sketching stuff
instead of relying on the cell phone only. Anyone has tried this already?
Experiences?

